# dealing with ashop customer



## DaveHawk (Apr 4, 2016)

Customer brought in a Empire State Building clock radio the base of the radio cabinet had pieces missing over top of the fly a customer wanted the pieces replaced to keep the original I told the customer it would not look good because of the unevenness of the substrate and that we should replace the substrate and the veneer to make it look coherent to the rest of the Peace. But he wanted the way he wanted it and we polished it. He came in and picked it up heel of the Peace paid us for the peace and a week later called and he called me a liar and all sorts of names and said I didn't know what I was doing. I told him to bring it in and we will see if we can take care of the problem. He brought the cabinet back in we told him that we can make it look like he wants to have it look now but if we have to do extensive work this will be a charge that okay everything's in writing so we covered our butts. When we finished we called him he came to pick it up said it looked great told him we put a new polish coat over whole piece and he was getting ready to carry if he's out and I said wait a minute we need to settle up before you can take us out of the shop. He got really upset and said no it's mine I'm taking it and I said no it's not he will be stealing it from my shop if you take it without paying. He said he's going to call the police I said okay call them but do it outside of my shop. The police came told the customer we had lived up to our end of of the contract and you need to pay him. We received our check and they took the piece. I told the man and when he called me a liar and Danny didn't want to listen to the professional and what needed to be done in the first place this is what cost him extra money and said don't come back. Over all my years I've had two customers like this so I consider myself pretty fortunate.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Been there done that, the joys of working with the public. I attended a seminar on work related stress one time in a previous management position, was chatting about my job with the gal putting on the seminar. She asked about my job, why I was there; I told her I loved my job, it was the people that were driving me crazy. That if I could take the people out of that equation, it would be the perfect job, I wouldn't be even a little stressed..

Some people are at times, quite simply wiseguys. Some people are wiseguys on a daily basis, and our paths cross theirs on occasion; making us appreciate normal customers a great deal more. Some people have momentary bouts of wiseguy <-- (insert a$$hole wherever you see that); where someone who is otherwise normal loses touch with reality, blows a gasket over nothing, and/or goes off for no reason.

I'd give this guy to the former, if he returns again, refuse the work.

1.) He refused to listen to your experience in recommended repairs to the piece.
2.) He complained about the repairs that HE told you to make.
3.) He complained about the price of making proper repairs, after not being satisfied with the repairs HE told you to make.
4.) He tried to leave without paying you for services rendered.

Sounds like he's an full blown wiseguy, and it's best to avoid doing business with that kind. Unless you like to consume large quantities of Wild Turkey! If you like to consume large quantities of Wild Turkey, by all means take on whatever he may bring, and estimate cost of the repair on the long side them apply an wiseguy factor of 2. Meaning whatever you calculate it cost to make the repair, add 25-30% and multiply times 2, for having to endure the stress of putting up with the individual, and to pay for the Wild Turkey required to settle your nerves after dealing with them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 4, 2016)

There are people who pull that crap everywhere they go. They never intend to pay full price for anything or pay at all if possible. Ask any big box store manager how many power tools have been returned because they did not work but upon testing found they work perfect. The deck is pressure wash so return the washer for full refund much cheaper than rent. I owned a convenience store for 12 years believe me I have seen it all, the hard part is not letting one ahole ruin the whole day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 4, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> There are people who pull that crap everywhere they go. They never intend to pay full price for anything or pay at all if possible. Ask any big box store manager how many power tools have been returned because they did not work but upon testing found they work perfect. The deck is pressure wash so return the washer for full refund much cheaper than rent. I owned a convenience store for 12 years believe me I have seen it all, the hard part is not letting one ahole ruin the whole day.


Couple things that work for me, I've never taken credit cards and no one pays till 100 % complete. 75%+ word of mouth. The other % get talked to if red glags go upon there sincereity I proceed with extreme caution.


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 4, 2016)

Rocky , ive only tossed a couple people over 33 years out the door. In the old shop before the fire it was small , you had to walk through the work areas to get back to the small office.people would come in a leave. Only woodworking diehard customers would stick around to chat
Now a day, everyone wants to stick around and chat. My galleries are getting filled fast to drop offs of antiques people just don't want to trash . Life is taken a nice change is the new shop.
BTW this guy is the 2nd Greek to be black listed.


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 4, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> 3.) He complained about the price of making proper repairs, after not being satisfied with the repairs HE told you to make.



Rocky1 he was totally happy with the piece when he took it out of here the 1st time which makes me wonder that most likely he had a buyer for the piece and the buyer didn't like the way it looked not and wanted it to look as if their was no repair. Something the customer did not mind because of his instructions when he 1st dropped it off. Here is a pic of what should have been done the 1st time but he wanted all the little chipped off pieces replaced,


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2016)

I hope you took that check to his bank and cashed it right away. He's the type to put a stop on it and make you take him to court. I wouldn't have taken his check. I would have made him pay with cash. You have that right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 4, 2016)

Thats fine if he dose. I have to police witness and my son to him signing it. If's a federal law against writing a check with the intention to cancel. I have an awesome lawyer /long time best friend status . So if he does cancel he will be looking at Jail time.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2016)

Unfortunately, I get to endure this kind of behavior on a regular basis. It's not unusual for folks to skip out on paying medical bills entirely. Some assume that their insurance pays the entire bill. Some believe that what their insurance paid is enough. Others think that I somehow get payment from the hospital. Still others may think that they owe such a small amount that it doesn't really matter. Seems there's also a group of folks who just don't have any money left after vacations are taken, new cars are purchased, and the latest cell phone has been added to their stash.

I'm willing to work with anyone who needs a little extra time or a payment plan. I've been known to provide my services for free in some circumstances. If someone will make an effort, I'll more than meet them halfway. The folks who make me furious are the ones who refuse to pay anything for services rendered and then turn around and call the office demanding to be seen for their next problem... They are usually the same folks who treat my office staff like crap too.

Just once, I'd like to be able to repo a total knee or total hip from one of the folks who has taken advantage of me... Wouldn't need to happen too many times for people to start making an effort to pay their bills.

Reactions: Sincere 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2016)

I've had stuff like that before, turned an item for a customer, it broke in a week, replaced it, she broke it again. Turned out she was using a letter opener to pry out heavy staples from shipping boxes. Finally just did a final replacement and said if she used it for that and broke it it was her problem.


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've had stuff like that before, turned an item for a customer, it broke in a week, replaced it, she broke it again. Turned out she was using a letter opener to pry out heavy staples from shipping boxes. Finally just did a final replacement and said if she used it for that and broke it it was her problem.


I think we are the only company who gives a 3 year warranty for glue ups. We might get 1 or 2 calls a year for something that didn't hold but most of them are new breaks.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2016)

I think most all of us who are our own bosses have gotten the shaft a time or three. I've not gotten it very often at all considering how trusting I have been with people. 

I do believe in karmic justice though. What goes around comes around etc. I am a 100% believer in that. You don't even have to help it in fact if you try it will backfire. Just wait long enough and those that have screwed you will get it back in spades. I know we're not supposed to take joy in that but hey - I never said I was perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 4, 2016)

Kevin if we ever sit down and share a pot of coffee I'll have to share the horror story of the guy who almost stole my shop.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> Kevin if we ever sit down and share a pot of coffee I'll have to share the horror story of the guy who almost stole my shop.



You're on. Hope we can someday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 4, 2016)

I'll be riding through Tx last week of June. Depends on your proximity once the route is set.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 4, 2016)

Have had people complain about the price of my knifes and I steer them to someone selling chinese imports. I ad one who was especially bad and making a scene so I told him, he didn't have a clue as to what went into the making a hand made knife and for him leave my table and go to Walmart to buy him a knife. Other knife makers are all way telling me I don't charge enough for the knives I make, so I know my prices was not out of line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 4, 2016)

Robert I hear that about my pot calls , but I figure if I'm happy and I see someone enjoying one. To me thats all that counts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 4, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> Robert I hear that about my pot calls , but I figure if I'm happy and I see someone enjoying one. To me thats all that counts.


If I didn't love it I certainly wouldn't do it for what I make per hr. I love the feed back from the customers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 4, 2016)

10/4, my guys make more money then I do lol
But what the hay, I live for the smiles , I live with in my means.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 4, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Have had people complain about the price of my knifes and I steer them to someone selling chinese imports. I ad one who was especially bad and making a scene so I told him, he didn't have a clue as to what went into the making a hand made knife and for him leave my table and go to Walmart to buy him a knife. Other knife makers are all way telling me I don't charge enough for the knives I make, so I know my prices was not out of line.




Walter Sorrels does a pretty good ob of explaining the cost of a custom knife.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 4, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Walter Sorrels does a pretty good ob of explaining the cost of a custom knife.


Scott that said it all!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 4, 2016)

I think the funniest grumpy customer story I ever encountered, I spent 14 years managing a rural water system out in central North Dakota. Had a water line break one Sunday morning. Fiasco to get locates called in, utilities located, contractor lined up, repair parts lined up, 100 customers or so notified, including one small town on that end of the system. Called my office gal in and she got on the phone, got hold of all but a handful of people, I was on the other phone getting all the other goodies rounded up, water shut off, tools and parts loaded.

Got my contractor in with backhoe. And, we got it repaired in record time; I got the call on the outage at 8 am, had to find it on over 100 miles of line on that end of the system, and by noon we had it dug up, repaired, and started filling lines. Sediment in the line got a little riled up in the course of the outage and refilling the line, and we had one lady that tossed in a load of clothes right after church and messed them up. So I got this really nasty letter in the mail a day or two later.

I sat down and wrote her back and told her what all we had been through, and about our efforts to contact everyone about the outage, expected time we'd be back up and running, and we had advised them not to wash any clothes until the next day. Offered to pay to replace the load of clothes if the stains didn't come out, and told her I was certain she was just having a bad day as her husband had told me what a wonderful woman she was and how sweet and understanding she was.

Few days later, I get this nice card in mail apologizing for the previous letter, stating that, yes she was having a bad day and took it out on me, and she truly felt bad about having done so, and she appreciated how understanding I had been in reply. EVERY holiday after that, I got a card from her, for like 5 - 6 years that I was there. She brought cookies by a time or two, stuffed little notes in her bill every month just saying hi. We laughed about that one every month for years! Just made our day in the office every time we got her bill.

Some of them you just gotta swallow, some of them a little understanding goes a long way with. Her and her husband were both old hippies, about as laid back as anyone you ever wanted to meet. Was totally out of character for her. She ran a kennel and boarded my office assistant's dog on a regular basis, and they laughed about it every time she took the dog over.

You just can't let it get to you Dave. Write it off to experience, and if he ever brings anything else in, tell him you don't have time to mess with it.

Should he cancel the check, small claims court is typically a painless option. North Dakota you pick up a packet at the clerk of courts office, fill it out, costs $15 to file, and if you can prove the services you promised were performed, (_pictures of the work attached and a simple explanation in the claim form_), the court will send you a check. You don't even have to attend the hearing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 7, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Scott that said it all!



I agree. He's a pretty well spoken and straight forward guy.


----------

